# New Plasma owner has some questions



## Rikinky (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok I just bought my first Plasma. and I went with the Samsung 58c550 and I love it, however I also have the slight buzzing but most of the time I don't notice it because of my HT Sytem. I do have a few questions real quick.
1- Do I need to break it in 
2- Can I set my settings to this calibration because I absoloutely love it but don't want to harm it?
Picture Mode: Movie
Color Temp: Warm 2
Cell light: 10
Brightness: 55
Contrast: 75
Color: 50
Tint: G50/R50
Sharpness: 2
Black Tone: Off
Dynamic Contrast: Off
Gamma: 0
Colorspace: Auto
Flesh Tone: Off
Edge Enhancement: Off
Digital NR: Auto

3- will watching programs with station logos cause burn in on this model?


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

You might want to go over to the AVS Forum. They likely have all the answers you are looking for for that particular model. I do know that they recommend a break in period followed by calibration, so check out the other forum.

No, you should not get burn in from the logos.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rikinky said:


> Ok I just bought my first Plasma. and I went with the Samsung 58c550 and I love it, however I also have the slight buzzing but most of the time I don't notice it because of my HT Sytem. I do have a few questions real quick.
> 1- Do I need to break it in
> 2- Can I set my settings to this calibration because I absoloutely love it but don't want to harm it?
> Picture Mode: Movie
> ...


Samsung has problems like this more frequently than Panasonic. I've bought eight Panny plasmas and one had that problem and it never went away. I returned it and haven't had that problem since. I'd return that Sammy and get a new one. In my case the noise never got better.

Don't worry about burn in.

Rich


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

FWIW, this c550 owner is reporting buzzing as well here.


----------



## Rikinky (Mar 4, 2010)

What about the calibration settings? will a contrast of 70 to 75 be dangerous?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> FWIW, this c550 owner is reporting buzzing as well here.


Wonder if that's the undersized capacitor problem popping up again? That caused noise if I remember correctly.

Rich


----------

